
Elon Musk's ontological argument - aidanrocke
https://github.com/AidanRocke/regularity_theory
======
aidanrocke
The following analysis grew out of a desire to address Elon Musk's ontological
argument and the underlying Singularity hypothesis that is popular among AI
researchers, AI engineers and the general public. In this essay I demonstrate
that although the Singularity hypothesis has the form of a scientific theory,
with its share of graphs(always exponential curves), confabulations(i.e.
cherry-picked data), and shoddy analysis; in substance the Singularity is
nothing more than a religion. Moreover, it is the first scientific theory
which rests upon a single unobserved data point which is both imminent and
perpetually beyond the grasp of scientists. In spite of this, the theory has
recently gained traction due to the combined influence(and aura of
credibility) of Elon Musk, Nick Bostrom, and Stuart Russell who have managed
to conflate real AI risks with imaginary ones emanating from the Singularity
narrative.

